# Interference on old recordings?



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the playing of William Kapell, but on many of the recordings I've heard of his there is a vague sound of a conversation in the background. It makes it almost impossible to enjoy the music as I am constantly readjusting to hear the words this man is saying. 

I was wondering if I have schizophrenia, or if this is something you all have encountered also?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> I love the playing of William Kapell, but on many of the recordings I've heard of his there is a vague sound of a conversation in the background. It makes it almost impossible to enjoy the music as I am constantly readjusting to hear the words this man is saying.
> 
> I was wondering if I have schizophrenia, or if this is something you all have encountered also?


In what form do you have these recordings because mine don't appear to have this----which recordigs are they?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> In what form do you have these recordings because mine don't appear to have this----which recordigs are they?


Mine either. Could the 'vague sound' be crosstalk or print-through from a tape?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe you have a neighbor who is a ham radio operator.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I have purchased all of the recordings through iTunes (Not the best choice, in retrospect :/)

After researching this on Amazon, I have found that some of Kapell's recordings were not very well made, and a mic picked up some radio interference or something like that.

So.. I'm not crazy  Sorry for pointless thread..


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sofronitsky said:


> I have purchased all of the recordings through iTunes (Not the best choice, in retrospect :/)
> 
> After researching this on Amazon, I have found that some of Kapell's recordings were not very well made, and a mic picked up some radio interference or something like that.
> 
> So.. I'm not crazy  Sorry for pointless thread..


Not pointless, good information. Probably recordings made in Australia, eh _Sid_?


----------

